# 10-week old puppy has dry skin



## jlarse1500

Hello,
My 10-week yr old puppy has dry, flaky skin. He scratches constantly. I took him to the vet a couple days ago and the vet gave me some allergy meds to give him. He said that his dry skin could be the result of me giving him a bath too early.
Does anyone know of something I can do or give to my puppy for his dry skin? I have heard that Coconut Oil helps restore lost oil back on their skin.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

It could be some sort of an allergy. What are you feeding him?


----------



## theboyz

A 10 week puppy is very young for allergy meds. I would talk to another Vet that has experience with such a young Maltese. Call different Vets and ask if they have lots of Malts in their practice and go from there. Your baby needs help right away.
Sounds like you got your puppy from a bad Breeder and maybe there is more wrong with it. Please seek a new Vet for answers and please keep us posted.
Hope this helps...
Marsha


----------



## Cosy

Be careful of what type of shampoo and conditioner you are using and rinse rinse rinse it all out. That can cause skin problems too if it's irritating or not rinsed throughly.


----------



## Ladysmom

Allergy meds for a 10 week old puppy? It takes time and constant exposure for the body to build up the antibodies that trigger an allergic reaction. He is way too young.

Has your vet checked him for mites?

What shampoo are you using? Johnson's Baby shampoo, for instance, is very harsh and drying. It was developed to remove cradle cap in infants.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I forgot to say, Welcome to the forum! Puppies can develop dry skin due to inhalation allergies, contact allergies from certain shampoos, etc. or food allergies. It would help if you could post what you use on his skin and what you are feeding him. 

Ingesting Oils like coconut oil, fish oil, or olive oil would certainly help dry skin. PURE Shea butter applied topically can help. 

I don't think I'd give my puppy allergy meds. Instead, I'd try and find out *why *the skin is dry. Like the others have said, perhaps you might need to see a different vet. Seems like he's prescribing meds to a young puppy, and that really isn't an optimal treatment, imo.


----------



## jlarse1500

Thanks...I'm going to look in to other vets.

The breeder was feeding him Eukanuba(dry) twice daily. She said she also would mix in a bit of cottage cheese for added protein. I have continued him on this diet.
His skin was fine the first week I got him....it was the day after I bathed him that I noticed his skin was pink and dry. The vet I brought him to said that the shampoo I used dried out his skin. However, the vet didn't tell me anything I could do to help restore the oil to the puppy's skin. He is scratching quite a bit. Also, when I comb through his hair flakes from the skin come out. 
Does anyone know how long it takes for the skin to recover from lost oils? I am going to bring him in to another vet hopefully tomorrow.....is there anything else that will help moisture his skin?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

jlarse1500 said:


> Thanks...I'm going to look in to other vets.
> 
> The breeder was feeding him Eukanuba(dry) twice daily. She said she also would mix in a bit of cottage cheese for added protein. I have continued him on this diet.
> His skin was fine the first week I got him....it was the day after I bathed him that I noticed his skin was pink and dry. The vet I brought him to said that the shampoo I used dried out his skin. However, the vet didn't tell me anything I could do to help restore the oil to the puppy's skin. He is scratching quite a bit. Also, when I comb through his hair flakes from the skin come out.
> Does anyone know how long it takes for the skin to recover from lost oils? I am going to bring him in to another vet hopefully tomorrow.....is there anything else that will help moisture his skin?


IMO, it sounds like your puppy might have been allergic or simply sensitive to the shampoo. EarthBath is a good mild dog shampoo. You can google it, and buy it online. I think Amazon carries it. 

IMO, Eukanuba is a very poor quality food. If you can find Wellness Puppy, it is a much better quality food. 

In the meantime, try to find 100% pure Shea Butter at a health food store. Rub a drop (tiny amount) between your hands to soften it, then massage onto his skin, trying to avoid his hair as much as possible. It will soothe his skin but it will make his hair greasy. After it dries, you can brush out his hair to take out any excess. Better to put up with greasy hair for a couple of weeks. 

Also, you might want to try adding a drop or two of pure olive oil, a good fish oil (Carlsons or Nordic Naturals,) unrefined coconut oil, or organic REAL butter to his food. A lightly cooked egg _yolk_ wouldn't hurt, either. 

I hope this helps.

BTW, we love photos of puppies!


----------



## Ladysmom

jlarse1500 said:


> Thanks...I'm going to look in to other vets.
> 
> The breeder was feeding him Eukanuba(dry) twice daily. She said she also would mix in a bit of cottage cheese for added protein. I have continued him on this diet.
> His skin was fine the first week I got him....it was the day after I bathed him that I noticed his skin was pink and dry. The vet I brought him to said that the shampoo I used dried out his skin. However, the vet didn't tell me anything I could do to help restore the oil to the puppy's skin. He is scratching quite a bit. Also, when I comb through his hair flakes from the skin come out.
> Does anyone know how long it takes for the skin to recover from lost oils? I am going to bring him in to another vet hopefully tomorrow.....is there anything else that will help moisture his skin?


What shampoo were you using? How often were you bathing him?


----------



## poochie2

Be careful with cheap shampoos.....they can dry out their skin. I only use Earthbath products and I love them. The shampoo is mild and a very good quality. My malt no longer likes eating coconut oil so once every few days I rub it in my hands and massage her with it. She also gets Nordic naturals omega 369. I think oils help with dry skin and so does a healthier kibble. Good Luck


----------



## CloudClan

Allergies in one so young are *highly* unlikely. 

Did the vet check for mites? Sometimes these are present and can be missed.


----------



## almitra

If you end up using a product that leaves an oily residue on his hair, don't fret. Simply pull an old nylon stocking over his pinbrush and brush his hair thoroughly---the nylon absorbs the greasiness.


----------



## Tina

almitra said:


> If you end up using a product that leaves an oily residue on his hair, don't fret. Simply pull an old nylon stocking over his pinbrush and brush his hair thoroughly---the nylon absorbs the greasiness.


I would never have thought of this. Interesting.






Experience Magic
HOME


----------



## Nikki's Mom

almitra said:


> If you end up using a product that leaves an oily residue on his hair, don't fret. Simply pull an old nylon stocking over his pinbrush and brush his hair thoroughly---the nylon absorbs the greasiness.



Great idea, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Welcome to SM! 

As others have stated, it sounds like the shampoo/conditioner you used has irritated the skin. It wasn't a flea shampoo was it? 

I would use something geared for puppies, like Biogroom Fluffy Puppy (which can be found at Petsmart or Petco) or most of the Nature's Specialty products are safe for puppies 8 weeks and over. I don't think it's the food right now causing the itching, but I would work on slowly changing the food to a higher quality food. I feed mine Nature's Variety Prairie or Instinct and it's good for adults and pups. 

Hopefully you can rebathe your pup and get him/ her some relief!! 

Welcome to SM and please post pictures! I'd love to see them


----------



## jlarse1500

Thanks everyone... Vito is doing a bit better today- not scratching as much.

Yes...I believe it was the shampoo, as an employee at petco recommended I use a flea/tick shampoo which was supposedly safe for puppies over 8 weeks old. The vet checked for fleas and ticks and Vito didn't have them. The vet gave him the allergy meds for the scratching and dry skin. He told me not to bath him again for another month.
I am going to start to introduce him to a higher quality of food. I also started mixing some coconut oil in his food yesterday, hopefully that will assist in relieving his dry skin.


----------



## jlarse1500

Also....is there anything that can be given to a young puppy to prevent fleas and ticks? I know most of the products out there are for puppies 4 months and older.


----------



## Ladysmom

jlarse1500 said:


> Also....is there anything that can be given to a young puppy to prevent fleas and ticks? I know most of the products out there are for puppies 4 months and older.


Advantage can be used on puppies over eight weeks old:

4 MONTH Advantage Green: For Dogs under 10 lbs | Entirelypets

I'm sure it was the flea shampoo that dried his coat out.

True Blue Puppy shampoo is a nice one:

True Blue Pure & Sure Puppy Shampoo at PETCO


----------



## bellaratamaltese

jlarse1500 said:


> Thanks everyone... Vito is doing a bit better today- not scratching as much.
> 
> Yes...I believe it was the shampoo, as an employee at petco recommended I use a flea/tick shampoo which was supposedly safe for puppies over 8 weeks old. The vet checked for fleas and ticks and Vito didn't have them. The vet gave him the allergy meds for the scratching and dry skin. He told me not to bath him again for another month.
> I am going to start to introduce him to a higher quality of food. I also started mixing some coconut oil in his food yesterday, hopefully that will assist in relieving his dry skin.


I am glad you found this forum! If i were you, I would not listen to the advice of any employees at Petco/Petsmart UNLESS you know they are familiar with maltese and puppies. I'm sure there are a few who know what they are talking about but giving the advice for a flea shampoo on a YOUNG puppy with no fleas is just ridiculous and I'm soo sorry you were steered in the wrong direction! 

This forum is a great resource, I hope you continue to use it.


----------



## jlarse1500

Ok...thanks I am no longer taking advice from them!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

jlarse1500 said:


> Ok...thanks I am no longer taking advice from them!!


Personally I don't treat for fleas because I don't have a flea or tick problem where i am (a few hours north of you) With the flea products on the market, there is really no reason to bathe with a flea shampoo _ever_

If you find a few fleas on your pup, I've used this product
Welcome to the CAPSTAR Homepage - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.

There might be better products on the market but I'm not the most experienced with them since I haven't really had a problem here. Capstar is safe for puppies over 4 weeks old. I'm not sure if they sell it at Petco/Petsmart but you can order it online or get it from your vet.

How long have you had your puppy? I probably wouldnt' listen to the vets recommendation to wait a month to rebathe, i'd rebathe sooner, with a nice gentle shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## The A Team

Have you contacted your breeder and asked about this?


----------



## theboyz

Just checking to see how Vito is doing.
Jill, were able to find a different Vet?


----------



## almitra

I don't really use flea/tick treaments at all, but if I did, I'd use Comfortis. The active ingredient doesn't leach out onto people who contact/sleep with the fluff and it works very well.


----------



## Pure Paws

jlarse1500 said:


> Hello,
> My 10-week yr old puppy has dry, flaky skin. He scratches constantly. I took him to the vet a couple days ago and the vet gave me some allergy meds to give him. He said that his dry skin could be the result of me giving him a bath too early.
> Does anyone know of something I can do or give to my puppy for his dry skin? I have heard that Coconut Oil helps restore lost oil back on their skin.
> Any suggestions?


Here ia a link to another thread Crystal put up on Shampoo Ph it is worth looking at

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-vendor-forum/105331-purepaws-info-ph-values.html


----------

